# Thoughts on Possible Purchase?



## ALBoerGoats

I'm looking at buying this ABGA Fullblood buck. He was born 2/24/17 and was a twin. His dam is a black dapple and sire is a red paint. He weighed 154lbs at 7 months old. I've been wanting to add some quality dappled boers to my herd without spending a small fortune and this guy is priced right. He was shown at their fair and was overall grand champion buck. He's also registered with USBGA.

Just interested in hearing everyone's thoughts.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I like his level top line, width, and bone mass. He appears to have a decent twist, though it's hard to really tell if it's hair, or body. He has nice outer lower rear leg muscling. He seems to be square in the rear on top.
Things I don't like are: he appears short bodied, short neck, and has a flatter nose/ face than I like to see. 
If you have long does with long necks, and are looking to add mass, he will do fine. 
Are his front hooves long, or does it just appear that they are rocked back in the picture of his front?
Ask if he is clean teated, and if his bite is on.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you for your response!
He is a little shorter than I like but all my does are long bodied And long necked so not seeing it as too big of an issue. He is show correct. His teats are 1x1 and bite is dead on. I have a video of him but not sure how to upload it here.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Some have loaded it onto YouTube, then posted the link here.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

OK here is the link


----------



## Jessica84

His neck looks even shorter in the video. I agree with loggyacres though, I’m not good at pin pointing things but the neck and short body really jumped at me. 
I just want to add my 2 cents on the length of him though, I have a buck that is like him, actually looks a LOT like him and I did the same thing as you and bred to nice long does with beautiful necks and and still a good chunk of his kids came out looking more like him then their dam.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

He's so cute and chunky 

All ya'll's nice Boer photos have finally convinced me to get one. I'm hopefully getting a boer doe next spring


----------



## ALBoerGoats

This is his sire








And his dam








Would his shorter body be a big no to you guys? That's probably the only thing that I don't like about him. But I think I may be willing to take the chance and breed him to a couple does next year and see what he throws. The does I would breed him to are long bodied And long necked. My other does will be bred to my other buck who is longer.


----------



## Jessica84

I wouldn’t say it would be a deal breaker for me, especially if he brought something better to the herd and I think he will with his width unless you have really thick girls already then I don’t think I would. Of course money always plays a part too (stupid money!!) it’s always nerve wracking getting a new buck but if he is a decent deal then I say try him and worse case sell him after you get some kids out of him and get your money back.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

He would definitely potentially add some bone and width to my girls which I would like. His price is $1,200


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I always try to improve my herd when buying a buck. I think he will throw mass, but Jessica84 is right, you may get several short bodied goats. Decide what you can live with. If you get short bodied kids, you will have to buy a long body buck to correct. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## SalteyLove

Are you mostly selling offspring for youth market shows or trying to grow your herd with replacement does or breeding for meat production? It really depends on your goals. I hear that market shows have swayed much more to the long tubular body style now so he may not be a good choice for that based on his sire. I don't show and I don't sell show goats so I don't have much more input than that! I do wish both him & his sire had more breed character & roman nose in their heads. I also don't drop $1,200 on an unproven buckling but that may be correct for the market in your area!

154 is a great 7 month weight - I'm assuming he was on full show feed to achieve that. Is he still on full show feed and do you intend to continue that? Nothing more disappointing than buying a buck from a completely different management type than your own and therefore they do not thrive after the move. 

It sounds like you like him and think he would improve your herd! Why not try giving them a lower offer?


----------



## Jessica84

Ok first I thought your name looked familiar so I FB stalked you and see your also in California lol so the price, to me, is a little high. I got my buck that reminds me of this guy out of Fallon Nevada for $500, I was offered to have him hauled half way for $150 (my parents ended up swinging over and getting him for me) so personally when I’m seeing the price I’m saying ouch. If that is your budget I think you can get a more correct buck for the price. This is just my two cents though! 
I am very much a sucker for width too and usually that is the first thing I zero in on lol and he for sure has that but I try and live by these words when buying a buck “get as close to perfect as you can afford”. 
I also agree with salty on the feed part of it and have found that that is one of the most frustrating things about purchasing animals. 
I’m rambling now but I think for the price you could probably find something better........especially if your does are already bred then you have time to shop around too instead of getting him and feeding him to use next year. 
Also if you do decide to pass I can send you some names of breeders down here (Fresno area) and also of a hauler or if your not far from Susanville area I or my parents might be able to help get it to you


----------



## toth boer goats

All great advice.

He caught my eye too, but then looking at him I really didn't like his short base on him and neck.
The sire is short bodied but his Dam does have length, so he inherited his Sires length. He is dominant. 

He is big boned and has decent width. 
Can't say he is over priced though, have seen some spotted goats that were bad going for that.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I don't think he's overpriced at all. I've seen some not so great colored boer goats go for more.
My other buck has gone through some stages where he looks short bodied but after several growth spurts I think he looks good. So, could he possibly get longer with growth?
He is located in Lakeview, OR. I will most likely go look at him before deciding anything, as pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I don't think he is over priced at all. His short neck is the only thing that stands out to me the most. (but heck what do I know lol I'm still learning.) 

It's a good thing you plan on going to look at him it's hard to tell in videos and pictures. When I was looking for my buck my friend found his breeder for me I didn't like any of the animals pictured. We decided to go out and look anyway and they looked way better in person.


----------



## toth boer goats

Length stays the same basically.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I agree


----------



## Jessica84

ALBoerGoats said:


> I don't think he's overpriced at all. I've seen some not so great colored boer goats go for more.
> My other buck has gone through some stages where he looks short bodied but after several growth spurts I think he looks good. So, could he possibly get longer with growth?
> He is located in Lakeview, OR. I will most likely go look at him before deciding anything, as pictures can be deceiving.


No I fully agree! But people get so blinded by the spots and I think that's part of it. I have also seen some pretty dang correct dappled bucks sell for this price or a little more as well. IMO your does that I saw are not less stocky then this buck. Also as salty pointed out what is their feed management for him? Is he just going to melt down when you get him because they are pouring the feed to him? Which you would get your answer when you go look at him. 
Dapples are becoming more and more popular out here and the price is slowly dropping. What I was getting at with it your does were already bred was you could take the feed that you would feed this guy for the year and put that to your fund and still shop. But at the same time if you have been shopping for awhile and this is the first time one has grabbed your attention jump on it. Really though I think the only thing he will add to what your girls have is the spots, which is fine if that's what your after! No way will I knock that! I fully admit that if there was two bucks totally the same and one had spots and they wanted more money I would be all over that lol 
I would go with your plan and look at him. In no way would I be ashamed to own this buck that is for sure.
By the way I am loving the bucks chest you already have! He looks young and probably doing his up growth but that chest drew my attention first thing!!


----------



## Jessica84

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> He's so cute and chunky
> 
> All ya'll's nice Boer photos have finally convinced me to get one. I'm hopefully getting a boer doe next spring


You will fall in love!!! They really are such a easy going sweet breed. I have a few dairy does and a few crosses and I swear they all go out of their way to anger me but the boers are just good girls (I can't say that about bucks at the moment lol)


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Jessica84 said:


> No I fully agree! But people get so blinded by the spots and I think that's part of it. I have also seen some pretty dang correct dappled bucks sell for this price or a little more as well. IMO your does that I saw are not less stocky then this buck. Also as salty pointed out what is their feed management for him? Is he just going to melt down when you get him because they are pouring the feed to him? Which you would get your answer when you go look at him.
> Dapples are becoming more and more popular out here and the price is slowly dropping. What I was getting at with it your does were already bred was you could take the feed that you would feed this guy for the year and put that to your fund and still shop. But at the same time if you have been shopping for awhile and this is the first time one has grabbed your attention jump on it. Really though I think the only thing he will add to what your girls have is the spots, which is fine if that's what your after! No way will I knock that! I fully admit that if there was two bucks totally the same and one had spots and they wanted more money I would be all over that lol
> I would go with your plan and look at him. In no way would I be ashamed to own this buck that is for sure.
> By the way I am loving the bucks chest you already have! He looks young and probably doing his up growth but that chest drew my attention first thing!!


Owner says he is on 2lbs of grain a day and free choice hay. I have my buck on 8 lbs of grain per day and free choice oat hay so this guy is actually on less. 
I have been looking for a dappled doe or buck for awhile now. Ever since I lost my first dappled doe and sold my dappled buck I've been wanting to add dapples back into my program. I just haven't found one that has caught my eye and is in my price range until now lol. I had decided to wait on buying another buck until spring but then I saw him and couldn't resist haha! I really appreciate all your advice and everyone else's!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And thank you for the compliment on my buck! He is really turning out nice


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t think that is bad on the feed at all! That would put my mind way more at ease.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Yeah, not bad at all. I will keep you guys updated on whether I get him or not


----------



## ALBoerGoats

So I have decided to go ahead and get this guy! He will be delivered the first weekend of December. I will post updated pictures when he gets home


----------



## Jessica84

Big congrats!!!! I’m very excited for you!!!! Did you go look at him or just going for it? Either way I think he will work out just fine


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I decided to just go for it. There was a lot of interest in him so I didn't want to miss out on the opportunity to buy him because I couldn't make it up there till next week. Owner said she will deliver so that's a big plus! I'm super excited to add him to my program


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Congratulations he is definitely a handsome guy!


----------



## Jessica84

I don't blame you! It's the ones that you kick your self over that really suck  I still remember 2 bucks I was dragging my feet over and missed out on and I'm still mad years later


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you!
Yeah, I knew I'd regret it if I didn't get him lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats

This boy came home today!


----------



## ksalvagno

He looks great!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! He weighed in at 165 lbs last week. Pictured at 9 months old. He's a handsome boy


----------



## catharina

WOW!! Very manly looking! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Congratulations! He looks great!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ArborGoats

Very nice!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! Some more pictures from today


----------



## ArborGoats

He is certainly filling out into a hunk =)


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Checkers got a bath and partially clipped today. What are everyone's thoughts on how he looks?


----------



## goatblessings

I know absolutely nothing about meat goats - but I think he's gorgeous!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you!


----------



## Jessica84

He looks much nicer in your pictures! Man he sure is a wide guy isn’t he!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

And I don’t mean in your pics of just clipped I mean all of them lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Oh, I agree. His ad pictures weren't that great but he is awesome in person!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

He looks much longer in your pictures. I think you made a great purchase! Congrats.


----------



## Goat_Scout

He is very nice looking buck for sure. I love all of that loose skin on his neck/head, lol! 

Is he friendly?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

He's like a dog lol. Follows me everywhere and very easy going


----------



## ArborGoats

He looks great! So glad you got him!


----------



## toth boer goats

He looks great. Please keep me in mind for a quality dapple or spotted buck kid out of him. 

Are you breeding him this year or next?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

He will be breeding 3 or 4 of my does next year for November/December kids. I'll keep you updated when I have a buck kid by him


----------



## mariarose

He looks like he is a real character. He also looks like he has a brain and knows how to use it. I'll bet he finds ways to keep you on your toes. You "goat" a good'un.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

These are the does I'm planning on breeding to him.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Wow, you have some beautiful does (and bucks)!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! This is my first year with ABGA registered goats so I'm very excited about the quality of the ones I have. The solid red doe is due to kid any day now


----------



## Goat_Scout

That's wonderful! Is she bred to your traditional buck?

And may I ask what state you're in?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She's actually related to my caped buck so she was bred to a young traditional buck who was real nice. Her kids will be fullblood. 
I'm located in Northern California


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goat_Scout

Oh yeah, obviously he's caped, not traditional... *rolling eyes* You can tell I'm not a Boer person, lol.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Figured I'd update this thread with Checkers new pics. 11 months old now!






















So, I just received a message from Checker's breeder. Looks like she had him in with some does whend he was less than 6 months old thinking he wouldn't breed. Well he did do the deed and out popped this little doeling. So he does throw some color! Looking forward to seeing what he produces for me!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And the doelings dam is a traditional and she had a twin sister that they unfortunately lost that was also dappled.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She looks great


----------



## goatblessings

How exciting for you! Everyone is beautiful!


----------



## goat girls

My gosh that is a beautiful doeling! Checkers is very pretty too!


----------

